# Storage Containers - any recommendations



## NigelFN (Dec 31, 2017)

Apologies if this is in the wrong section, but any thoughts on the best airtight containers to use for Roasted Coffee Bean / Ground Coffee?

Looking for something modular, easy to purchase and good value.

I took a look at the CoffeeVac and I like the fact that it protects against AV light, but I prefer things that block together nicely.

Found the OXO Good Grips POP containers on Amazon and they look like they fit the bill. Any thoughts or other suggestions?

Thanks again.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Been using a few Vacu Vin storage containers for some years now and been very happy with them. They can be purchased with and without the pump as you don't need one pump for every container. Take a look on Amazon, that's where I purchased mine from.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

the oxo Good Grips ones are good. They have a vacuum seal button which is nice, but obviously they aren't 'cheap'.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have some which I bought from Coffee Compass http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/accessories/coffeevac-storage-container-500g.html. I also have a couple I bought in Seattle which are made by AirScape but I don't know who stocks them here.


----------



## johnb (Nov 6, 2017)

I've been using Airscape (metal) containers and am very happy with them - though I haven't compared them with any of the other recommendations.

They have an inner sealing "disc" which has an air lock and which you press down onto the beans. That minimises the air in contact with the beans.

There are UK stockists, but not that many and the canisters aren't exactly cheap. The small (32oz) comfortably holds 250gm of beans and the large (64oz) holds 500gm.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

johnb said:


> I've been using Airscape (metal) containers and am very happy with them - though I haven't compared them with any of the other recommendations.
> 
> They have an inner sealing "disc" which has an air lock and which you press down onto the beans. That minimises the air in contact with the beans.
> 
> There are UK stockists, but not that many and the canisters aren't exactly cheap. The small (32oz) comfortably holds 250gm of beans and the large (64oz) holds 500gm.


The 64oz ones are available on amazon.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> The 64oz ones are available on amazon.


and it looks like Tchibo (online) are doing it at under £19 which is about £10 less than the seller on Amazon. If you can find something to bump your order up to £25 they include free next day delivery.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Markk said:


> and it looks like Tchibo (online) are doing it at under £19 which is about £10 less than the seller on Amazon. If you can find something to bump your order up to £25 they include free next day delivery.


Nice spot. I tend to forget about tchibo now they've disappeared from the high street.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Nice spot. I tend to forget about tchibo now they've disappeared from the high street.


likewise....it looks like the online shop is mainly for coffee and tea related stuff. The shops are still a common sight in much of Europe but I can't remember seeing these containers on the shelves when I've popped in for a quick browse in the past.

Now thinking I might try one for myself as they do look rather well thought out.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?41450&p=548394#post548394

You can find the discount code here too.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

I use these....

https://www.tightvacukdirect.co.uk/CoffeeVac_Solid_BLACK_-_08ltr225g/p1781886_14028577.aspx

Helps that the guy selling them is about 15mins drive away from me


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Is there any reason a container is better than just keeping the beans in the resealable bag they come in?


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

The tighvac containers have a one way valve and allow the gasses to escape..also when placing the lid on the bottom the act pushes a good degree of the air inside out creating a vacuum type environment...


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Aah cool thanks, the resealable bags my beans come in have a little valve thing on them which I thought did the same (well, not pushing the air out but allowing the air out), is that not right? Or does it do a similar thing but in a less effective way?


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

"Much of a muchness" really... could I taste the difference - probably not.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Cheers man, think I'll hold fire on one for the time being...


----------



## Squashy (Jan 2, 2018)

I got two of the ones from Coffee Compass, they are basically a branded version of the one Beeroclock linked. Honestly working really well for me, I'm only filling it up with a few days of beans for work at a time rather than filling the thing to the brim


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No point starting another thread.

Would this be suitable.This


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Says "They are absolutely perfect for coffee beans and ground coffee!"

I used to use similar design container for fruits and cheese and it was working really well. I am sure it will do the job for beans.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jony said:


> No point starting another thread.
> 
> Would this be suitable.This


You might want to pump a bit more out occasionally as the beans degas but other than that it should be fine.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> You might want to pump a bit more out occasionally as the beans degas but other than that it should be fine.


Yes, that is why I put the link up.

Cheers


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Markk said:


> and it looks like Tchibo (online) are doing it at under £19 which is about £10 less than the seller on Amazon. If you can find something to bump your order up to £25 they include free next day delivery.


Phoned them and a not very helpful receptionist said ? they used to stock it but if it's not on the website they don't anymore..... Couldn't see it on the website.

I'm just trawling through these posts bit by bit - I need a solution because I just bought Decadent Coffee's 6 bag starter pack so I need some storage solution here.

Looking for the "least bad" solution in the first place, which may just be putting the bags in the cupboard but a better solution would be welcome!

Is the above link Grunverg "Pump Fresh" as good a container as any, then? Better than just leaving the beans in the packets?

https://www.anothercoffee.co.uk/products/item210122.aspx

I was wondering about just wrapping the whole coffee bag in a plastic bag with rubber bands around it and putting it in the freezer - would that help?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

This can be done for beans, no?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Inspector said:


> This can be done for beans, no?


Very clever - lateral thinking


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Does anyone have recommendations for storing single doses at a time? (15-18g?) Is something like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/30ml-Containers-Srew-Lids-Pack/dp/B006LHIKKS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1523095574&sr=8-4&keywords=tubes+with+lid big enough, or too small? It's hard to figure out the correct volume for 15-18g of coffee beans


----------

